# movin real slow



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I wrote this song a few years back. Finally recorded it this past week after spending time traveling in Chile with a back pack this past October. Decided to give it a bit of a groove feel. The drums are recorded using BIAB (Shannon Forrest, real audio files), the rest is me. The verb on the guitar is all fender deluxe reverb ( handwired reissue).
Used my gretsch 62HT reissue on the tracks

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fotto-bjornson%2Fmovin-real-slow


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! 

Congratulations on the playing, arrangement and recording.

I am a huge fan of clean tone with reverb...especially the very lush reverb you are getting.

Thanks for this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The notes are very well articulated. Good job, nice vibe!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the name of the song too.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for listening and the kind words everyone. While in Chile it was like stepping back in time, such a slow pace compared to our hectic north american daily routine. The street buskers get into a groove no matter where they play. This photo shows a group on a busy 4 lane city street in Valpariso. I could not fit the four trumpet players in to the photo as they were on the sidewalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet.......I have a Gretsch 6118 and a 72 deluxe every time I play it is heaven...except for the bad notes .. ha ah


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice playing. Nice groove.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the groove!
Great work!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Smellow...smooth and mellow...really enjoyed that. Definitely chill eh!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hear a nice JJ Cale Vibe.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for all the comments everyone, keeps me so encouraged to do what I love to do!


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful round tone! Just the right amount of reverb!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Just fantastic Otto, what a nice and smooth playing that Fender sound just great.


----------

